# Powhatan vs Greensprings



## Klapkin (Jan 6, 2015)

I am planning a long weekend in June with 5 or 6 friends  to celebrate our 60th Birthdays.

Which would be a better choice for us?
One of us has already stayed at Powhatan and liked it
TYIA


----------



## Baldwin (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it depends on what you are looking for. I think Greensprings is more upscale, but we almost always go to Powhatan. Let us know what is important for this trip and I am sure many people will give recommendations.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 6, 2015)

I would ask for a new remodel villas for both resorts. That is my two (2) cent.


----------



## dwojo (Jan 6, 2015)

My wife and I prefer Greensprings to Powhatan. Our rooms have been better at Greensprings and the treatment and service have been better there for us.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Powhatan is more beautiful and historic  It has the manor house and impressive grounds.  The units may not be as upscale as Greensprings as it is an older resort, however a lot of units have been redone in the past couple of years.  Greenprings is a nice, typical timeshare.   Powhatan is a very different kind of resort.  Also, if you want to use the points, you can get a two-over-two lockout which puts you all in the same building.  Don't ask for a "four bedroom".. My experience is they charge more points than the 2 two bedrooms in the same building.


----------



## Klapkin (Jan 11, 2015)

I ended up getting 2 two-bedrooms at Powhatan.  it was the best use of my exchange units.  Thanks for the advise


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2015)

Klapkin said:


> I ended up getting 2 two-bedrooms at Powhatan.  it was the best use of my exchange units.  Thanks for the advise



Please ask for two remodel units.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 11, 2015)

*Williamsburg - Red Hot & Blue Restaurant - Rt 60*

We went to Williamsburg a few years ago for a birthday celebration.
Had one of the best meals ever at Red Hot & Blue on Richmond Rd.

Be sure to sign up online and join the Red Hot & Blue RHB Club now.
Just like family, RHB thinks your birthday is pretty special. During your birthday month they will send you a surprise to help you celebrate.


----------



## jerry1050 (Jan 30, 2015)

We also stayed in a 2 two bedroom unit. It had supposedly been updated but I question that. The lower unit had a strange? room off the living area without furniture with non-functioning sliding doors to the outside that smelled awful. My guess was that it had been designed as a screened in porch or something like that, enclosed improperly and abandoned with the hope no one would notice?  For a unit designed to sleep up to 6, it didn't have enough dishes or silverware for 6. Luckily we had the upper unit which was much nicer and we shared some plates and flatware which we returned.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 30, 2015)

jerry1050 said:


> We also stayed in a 2 two bedroom unit. It had supposedly been updated but I question that. The lower unit had a strange? room off the living area without furniture with non-functioning sliding doors to the outside that smelled awful. My guess was that it had been designed as a screened in porch or something like that, enclosed improperly and abandoned with the hope no one would notice?  For a unit designed to sleep up to 6, it didn't have enough dishes or silverware for 6. Luckily we had the upper unit which was much nicer and we shared some plates and flatware which we returned.



What this at Powhatan or Greensprings Resort ?


----------



## Baldwin (Jan 30, 2015)

jerry1050 said:


> We also stayed in a 2 two bedroom unit. It had supposedly been updated but I question that. The lower unit had a strange? room off the living area without furniture with non-functioning sliding doors to the outside that smelled awful. My guess was that it had been designed as a screened in porch or something like that, enclosed improperly and abandoned with the hope no one would notice?  For a unit designed to sleep up to 6, it didn't have enough dishes or silverware for 6. Luckily we had the upper unit which was much nicer and we shared some plates and flatware which we returned.



The room off the living room was a hot tub room. They have removed almost all the hot tubs. I believe the deluxe units (downstairs) still have the hot tub. I don't know what makes the upstairs unit deluxe. This is Powhaten.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 30, 2015)

Baldwin said:


> The room off the living room was a hot tub room. They have removed almost all the hot tubs. I believe the deluxe units (downstairs) still have the hot tub. I don't know what makes the upstairs unit deluxe. This is Powhaten.



There are only two (2) deluxe buildings at Powhatan that has hot tubs and they are located on the ground floor units.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 30, 2015)

What makes units "deluxe" is they are in the newest buildings.  I believe the downstairs units still have hot tubs.  The upstairs units have a nicer layout than the upstairs units in the older buildings.

Management decided to remove the hot tubs (one of the big selling points of the units decades ago) because the tubs were old, needed repair and were a drain on the expenses as there was a team needed to go to each unit to drain and clean the tubs between guests.  There was also an issue of liability.  I have owned there for more than 20 years and have never used the tubs without being concerned about slipping on the tile floor or falling while climbing in and out of those high units.  I would guess there have been a number of claims over the years because I can't believe thousands of people have used the tubs without someone falling once in a while. The rooms are now closed off but I understand some are to be fixed up for some sort of use.


----------



## TMG (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been an  2/2 lockout owner at Powhatan for 25 years.  

We have also stayed at other resorts in Williamsburg and have found that all are of comparable quality, with or without the top RCI ratings.

We tend to immediately deposit with RCI to trade elsewhere, then go back to Williamsburg during Christmas and Easter breaks using extra vacation specials at just the exchange fee price.


----------

